# Stolen Dodge Hellcat Driver Gives Houston Police a Good Run



## FastTrax (Jul 21, 2022)

I didn't even know this behemoth existed until I saw the Houston PD car chase video.









The Lancaster Pennsylvania Edition: The "Caution slow vehicle" placard is a required option.



www.dodge.com/charger.html

www.dodge.com/challenger.html

www.caranddriver.com/dodge/charger-srt-hellcat

www.carbuzz.com/cars/dodge/challenger-srt-hellcat

www.gearpatrol.com/car/a40528521/a40528521/f\dodge-hellcat-redeye-e85/





















Unauthorized test drive:


----------



## Knight (Jul 21, 2022)

And it gets 37 mpg. highway 32 in city traffic


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 21, 2022)

Knight said:


> And it gets 37 mpg. highway 32 in city traffic



Hmmmmm I don't know but by the speed Mr. Knight Rider was flying I'd say 6 "gallons" to the mile hwy and "2 gallons" to the mile city. Give or take a pint or two. Does anybody here have any idea what I just said?


----------



## Knight (Jul 22, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Hmmmmm I don't know but by the speed Mr. Knight Rider was flying I'd say 6 "gallons" to the mile hwy and "2 gallons" to the mile city. Give or take a pint or two. Does anybody here have any idea what I just said?


Did you notice all have a tow hitch on the back to attach a fuel tanker. Of course the tanker has a rounded front to minimize the air drag while being towed.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> Did you notice all have a tow hitch on the back to attach a fuel tanker. Of course the tanker has a rounded front to minimize the air drag.



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and then some.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 23, 2022)

All the police needed was a 55 year old Shelby 427 Cobra, and it would have been game over. I guess at the end, the hell cat couldn't even slow down as quickly. 
And he babied it off the line to boot.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 23, 2022)

I'll bet Dodge Charger sales will increase this year.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 23, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> All the police needed was a 55 year old Shelby 427 Cobra, and it would have been game over. I guess at the end, the hell cat couldn't even slow down as quickly.
> And he babied it off the line to boot.



Your blog, wow, I mean just wow. Is that really you?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 23, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Your blog, wow, I mean just wow. Is that really you?


yes.


----------

